# wget : Temporärer Fehler bei d. Namensauflösung [workaround]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit ein paar Wochen das Problem, dass beim mergen von Updates die folgende Meldung kommt :

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8

 * firefox-3.5.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases//3.5.8/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi'

--2010-03-19 16:46:28--  http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases//3.5.8/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi

Auflösen des Hostnamen »releases.mozilla.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Temporärer Fehler bei der Namensauflösung.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»releases.mozilla.org«« nicht auflösen

!!! Couldn't download 'firefox-3.5.8-de.xpi'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8:

 * Fetch failed for 'www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.8/temp/build.log'

```

Wenn ichs dann von Hand versuche gehts :

```

wget http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases//3.5.8/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi

--2010-03-19 16:52:25--  http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases//3.5.8/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi

Auflösen des Hostnamen »releases.mozilla.org«.... 63.245.208.152, 64.50.236.52, 64.50.236.214, ...

Verbindungsaufbau zu releases.mozilla.org|63.245.208.152|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 128449 (125K) [application/x-xpinstall]

In »»de.xpi«« speichern.

100%[=================================================================================================================>] 128.449     92,1K/s   in 1,4s    

2010-03-19 16:52:28 (92,1 KB/s) - »»de.xpi«« gespeichert [128449/128449]

```

Im Log finde ich die folgende Meldung :

```

kernel: nscd[16325]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb9f8d04061 sp 00007fb9f1f5c5d8 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fb9f8c88000+14f000]

```

Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Ich versuch jetzt mal die glibc neu zu bauen...

Dennoch bin ich natürlich für Tipps dankbar!

----------

## tazinblack

... also der Neubau der glibc hat nichts gebracht.

Das selbe auch nach dem Neubau von wget.

Irgendwelche Ideen?

----------

## mrsteven

Schaut nach diesem Bug hier aus: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223205

Ich nehme an du brauchst nscd? Ansonsten kannst du das Ding ja mal vorübergehend deaktivieren, bis das Problem gelöst ist.

----------

## tazinblack

Danke für den Tipp!

Sieht echt nach meinem Problem aus. Keine Ahnung, wieso ich den nscd überhaupt auf der Kiste hab. Leider sitz ich grad an nem anderen Rechner sonst würde ich das gleich versuchen. Melde mich später nochmal.

----------

## tazinblack

Also wenn equery mich nicht anlügt, gehört der nscd ja zur glibc :

```
equery b /usr/sbin/nscd

/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py:1121: DeprecationWarning: The 'myroot' parameter for portage.config.getvirtuals() is deprecated

  result = lazy_item.func(*pargs, **kwargs)

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/sbin/nscd in *... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 (/usr/sbin/nscd)

```

Wobei mir die "DeprecationWarning" dabei auch spanisch vorkommt.

Wenn ich den nscd über das init-Skript anhalte, bekomme ich trotzdem den gleichen Fehler :

```
Auflösen des Hostnamen »releases.mozilla.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Temporärer Fehler bei der Namensauflösung.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»releases.mozilla.org«« nicht auflösen
```

Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich den Bau des nscd auch nicht über ein USE-Flag verhindern.

Ich versuch jetzt doch mal den unscd, wobei ich keine Ahnung hab, wie ich damit den nscd ersetzen soll.

Gibts da nen configdatei, wo man das umschalten kann?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das ist bei unscd ein bisschen komisch. Einfach emergen und dann starten. Ich weiß nicht ob der mittlerweile nen init Script hat, ich hab damals selber eins geschrieben. Config File kannst du das vom nscd nehmen.

Ich hab aber mittlerweile wieder nscd laufen, nach nem glibc Update damals gings dann wieder.

Sebastian

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo Hollowman,

ja, es gibt inzwischen ein init Script. Jetzt hab ich einfach nscd angehalten und unscd gestartet.

Seit dem scheint es zu laufen. Sieht jedenfalls auch nicht so aus, wie wenn er irgendeine config verwendet. Zumindest wird im init Script keine Konfigdatei verwendet. Leider gibt es keine manpage dazu.

Naja egal, läuft ja!

----------

